# IAT sensor "performance chip" BS



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I was zipping around e-bay looking for various Maxima parts and I came across an abundance of "performace chips" of my friends (drives a Volvo C70) bought one and it turned outto be litle more than a resistor. I assumed it was a scam but decided to look into it anyway ($4 wasn't that much money and it'd be a good deal if it made a differnce). The instructions have no pictures and are refering to the IAT sensor, which I'm not entirely sure what it is, or rather where it is. 

I'm guessing the resistor alters the temp reading and makes the car run hotter ? or rich ? I'm a noob and was just wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what these "performace chips" do, and where my IAT sensor is located.(bottm of my CAI ?)


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

Don't bother with it. They're crap. I don't remember the explanation of what they do, if you really what to know try cruising the maxima.org faqs.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The IAT sensor connects to the stock air duct. Do you still have that installed or did you take it out when you installed your CAI?

The mod however is not worth your time...


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Well one of my friends said it's tricks the car into thinking denser air is coming in so it adds moe fuel causing the car to run slightly rich. A few of my buddies have reported that under hard acceleration my car was putting out a white ash, which according to them means the car is running lean.


----------



## nissan_guy (Apr 26, 2004)

Estis Fatuus said:


> Well one of my friends said it's tricks the car into thinking denser air is coming in so it adds moe fuel causing the car to run slightly rich. A few of my buddies have reported that under hard acceleration my car was putting out a white ash, which according to them means the car is running lean.


if you want to try it, dont waste your time buying it from some over price resistor on ebay. Head out to your local radio shack and ask the sales rep where they have their resistor, should be located in some drawers in the back or something...look for the 4.2-4.7k resistor Ohms. Either size should do the trick if any...I only use it to trick my ecu from throwing codes because i have a CAI setup and the air sensor connector is just hangin around...the resistor i use is measured at normal temperature 4.6k ohms.

you get 5 resistor for 99 cents. The ebay guys is selling these same resistor for 4.00 or more plus shipping which amounts to something like 10.00. if he sells all 5, he gets 50 dollars, not a bad earning preying on the ignorance of those who wants a cheap way to gain HP. as to gaining HP, i dont know if it does, never dyno it.

For best fit, get an ohm meter, test your air sensor, get the ohm it reads and go look for a resistor +- a few ohms and put it on. I would advice if your ecu is not throwing codes due to your CAI, just leave it the way it is.

Nissan ecu have the smarts to adapt to temperature and will automatically compensate the fuel and air mixture for normal driving condition...


----------



## Dr RJP (Oct 8, 2007)

nissan_guy said:


> if you want to try it, dont waste your time buying it from some over price resistor on ebay. Head out to your local radio shack and ask the sales rep where they have their resistor, should be located in some drawers in the back or something...look for the 4.2-4.7k resistor Ohms. Either size should do the trick if any...I only use it to trick my ecu from throwing codes because i have a CAI setup and the air sensor connector is just hangin around...the resistor i use is measured at normal temperature 4.6k ohms.
> 
> you get 5 resistor for 99 cents. The ebay guys is selling these same resistor for 4.00 or more plus shipping which amounts to something like 10.00. if he sells all 5, he gets 50 dollars, not a bad earning preying on the ignorance of those who wants a cheap way to gain HP. as to gaining HP, i dont know if it does, never dyno it.
> 
> ...


The IAT sensor is primarily meant to detect conditions when the incoming air is too cold for the MAF to recognize. The MAF is the primary device that handles fuel-air mixture based on air flow and temperature within a proscribed window.


----------

